# Hello everybody



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

Hello everybody in this forum. I am a new member and I hope i am in the right forum to make my dream of coming to live and work in canada comes to reality. I a university graduate of Electrical/Electronics Engineering. I am presently working as a Maintenance Engineer-Electrical in a multinational Oil and gas company in Nigeria. I have 5 years experience in Maintenance and Electrical Engineering field. I am 33 years old. I am married. My wife has Masters degree in Statistics and she is 28 years old. I need your assitance in making our relocation dream a reality. Thanks.


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

I am waiting for your response. I hope someone will comment on my post.


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

*Relocating to Canada*

 Good day all.
I want to relocate( wish to live, work and be free to study) to Canada with my wife. I am a university graduate(first degree) of Electrical/Electronics Engineer with a 6 years experience in Electrical Engineering (Installation and maintenance of industrial machines control systems and equipments) I am presently working with a multi national Oil & gas company(lubricant blending plant) in the downstream sector. My wife already has a Master degree in Statistics with a Ph. D grade. She has 2 years experience as a secondary school teacher. Please, can someone advise me on the best possible way for me and my wife to relocate to Canada. 
Regards


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

I am a trained Environmental Management system(ISO 14001: 2004) and Quality Management System (ISO 9001:2008) Auditors.


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

I am looking forward to your advise on my case.


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

1. Is it possible for me and my wife to come as international students at the same time?
2. If yes can we get master degree programme or PGD that is not too costly?
3. If my wife apply for Ph.D programme, can I come with her to Canada?


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

*Be Patient*

Be patient, if someone can answer your questions, they will, it could take a day or two, but no need to keep posting over and over, most people don't come on here every day, and only a few may feel they can answer your questions, and even then, take everything with a grain of salt. Its summer time, people spend time outside enjoying the weather, they go away camping etc, and don't spend all there time sitting in front of a computer reading Expat Forum waiting for new questions.


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

*Thank you*

Ok Sir. Thank you.


----------



## gringotim (Jan 5, 2011)

Oluwadare said:


> Ok Sir. Thank you.


Hey, not a problem, Good Luck, but hint, if no one replies within a week, just bump it back to the top by making another post like your last one, maybe the person(s) that has the answer is away and didn't see it and it got buried.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks like you desperately looking for an answer.

Check the eligible list of NOC codes to see if your occupation matches with it.

FSW 2013 was opened on 4th May this year. In case you are done with your IELTS do complete your educational assessment from WES..

I do not visit this forum quite often, do pm me if you need any further help.

~Nik


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Looks like you desperately looking for an answer.
> 
> Check the eligible list of NOC codes to see if your occupation matches with it.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your response. My occupation and that of my wife is not on the list for FSW 2013 that is the main reason I need the assistance of everybody on this forum. How best can you help me Sir?


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

Could you please tell what field you working now currently?
I do not check these forums regularly.. message me through pm here.. i'll try replying whenever i check my e-mail.

~Nik


----------



## Oluwadare (Aug 26, 2013)

nikhiljuneja said:


> Could you please tell what field you working now currently?
> I do not check these forums regularly.. message me through pm here.. i'll try replying whenever i check my e-mail.
> 
> ~Nik


I am presently working as a Maintenance Engineer-Electrical in a lubricant blending plant. I am also functioning as Quality Management Officer and Environmental Management Officer.


----------



## nikhiljuneja (Jan 15, 2013)

check the list of eligible NOCs for which FSW 2013 has been opened.
Google that and check the job descriptions of the codes to see if anyone of those matches with your profile


----------

